# Madone Sizing question



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

Seriously thinking about going into the 2010 season on a 5 series madone.

As a starting point, and before somebody jumps on me about all the other things considered in sizing, at 6-2 with a 35 inch inseam, and my current saddle posistion at 83 cm from center of crank to top of my seat, what size frame would you think i should be looking at?

Thanks


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

60 or 62 cm the 62 should be a better fit for you . I am 6'1 34 inch inseam and i ride a 60 cm

but forum sizing is one thing but Lbs is best but thats the size range u would be in.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

I work at a shop that deals Treks and I would say 62 for you with that knowledge. I am 6'8" with 37" inseam and ride a 64cm 5 series at about 90cm.


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

6'8   thats some serious height dude


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yea, I'd suggest a "real" fitting specifically for a Madone at the LBS.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*for those that replied*

thanks, interesting thing, one shop suggests a 60, its an 09 and dicounted, pro fit and just siting on the bike the drop seems way to much, the other shop suggests a 62 for my starting point to set up and test ride


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Har said:


> thanks, interesting thing, one shop suggests a 60, its an 09 and dicounted, pro fit and just siting on the bike the drop seems way to much, the other shop suggests a 62 for my starting point to set up and test ride


My lbs suggested a performance fit for a few reasons. Performance fit is more comfortable for longer rides. It can also become a "pro fit" by removing the 3 head tube spacers, which drops it by 30 mm. So, you sort of get both options with performance fit. Seems odd that one suggests 60 and another 62. I'd ride both for sure.


----------



## markieta (Nov 2, 2009)

I am 6"2 with 35 inch inseam and I ride a 58cm pro-fit madone (2010).
Going to be trying out a 110mm stem but for now I feel good.

Go get on a bicycle and set up in a trainer and see what works for you.


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

i would say 62cm performance fit. worry more about head tube height, everything else is somewhat adjustable. 

how old/fluxible are you ? racer or rec rider ?

curious....what do you ride now.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*gormleyflyer2002*

52, ride about 5000 miles years outside/ Mid -Atlantic, avid rec rider, ride with most of the area bad boy including some of the cat racers, hang on for dear life but do hang on!

On a aluminum / carbon rear stay 2003 KLein, want to go with an all carbon bike, "fairly" flexible, but do ride with spacers on my klein steerer tube

Horizontal top tube on the klein is approx 58.7

7


----------



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

the 60 cm is 58.6cm top tube if u are comfortable on a 58 top tube then the 60 cm should be a good fit:thumbsup:


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

the 60cm has a max seat height in the 93cm range........might be close depending on your seat and the seat rails. 

good luck, you'll love the bike.......they fly.


----------

